
“RIP Twitter”: Twitter to Introduce Algorithmic Timeline as Soon as Next Week - aestetix
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/twitter-to-introduce-algorithmic-timeline-as-soon-as-next-we
======
qrendel
I worry more that this will turn twitter into more of a filter bubble. I use
twitter largely as a news feed, and hence include a lot of sources that I
frequently disagree with but still like to be exposed to.

I'd much rather just drink from the firehose than have an algorithm
automatically hide stuff just because it's not similar to what I've favorited
in the past.

------
mjirv
Makes sense for Twitter to do this, with a couple conditions: 1\. Keep
existing users happy by letting them opt-in but not forcing them to, and
letting them easily switch back 2\. Default new users to the algorithmic
timeline to get them hooked by providing good content right away (note: from
people they aren't following?).

As an existing Twitter user with a highly curated timeline that I'm very happy
with, I have no problem with this at all unless they force me to start using
it.

~~~
3beans
So it makes sense for them to do it if they do two points you raised on HN and
otherwise not? Ok whatever.

------
jedisct1
Hopefully the API will keep working the same way, so that clients won't be
affected.

I never use the Twitter website. I don't understand how it works. Tweets seems
to be randomly ordered, and many that I am seeing in Echofon are not visible
on the website. Viewing new tweets requires clicking constantly. The website
also constantly tells me to follow people I am already following.

